# Correlation between Type and Appearance



## Remcy

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Kewl. I'm just gonna repost what I've already posted. A couple people did correctly guess my type based on appearance, so maybe this theory has something to it.
> * *


Esfp eyes just seem to be soaking everything in their vicinity. Here's others I found in the eyes thread.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Remcy said:


> Esfp eyes just seem to be soaking everything in their vicinity. Here's others I found in the eyes thread.


Thats actually reealllyy similar to what my eyes look like with no makeup on. LOL. Eerie.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Hi.


----------



## Catallena

Remcy said:


> Esfp eyes just seem to be soaking everything in their vicinity. Here's others I found in the eyes thread.


Oh look it's my eyes! :laughing: but you probably should've mentioned me before reposting my pic on another thread tho


----------



## Necrilia

@CourtneyJD Your eyes are so warm. I bet we could find "our language" during an interaction, because you seem like those people that.. as if, communicate with their eyes (Fe). Your face is very expressive when you're happy or feeling joy (Ti).

These photos below are taken at very spontaneous moments:


----------



## Scarab

Okey, I'll contribute with my neutral (INTJ) face. Yes, I've taken the picture myself, but that's my neutral face so it shouldn't taint the results! öAö Too bad you can't see much of my (perpetually) cocked eyebrow though: bad angle.

INTJ:


* *


----------



## Lakin

Here are two pictures of me. The first I took for my social media profiles; the second I took just to show my friends my new haircut. Yes, I'm wearing a Mickey Mouse onesie. Like a mature fucking adult. 















I'd say that my most distinguishing features are my small nose and my squinty eyes. Unlike most, I'd say that I show a lot more emotion through my mouth than I do through my eyes. In fact, I have difficulty 'smiling with my eyes,' as models and performers would put it. I'm always smirking, grinning, frowning, or doing something with my mouth.


----------



## Catallena

well now that I'm here already I'll just haunt you all with my old profile pic mwahaha


----------



## Remcy

Siouxsie said:


> Oh look it's my eyes! :laughing: but you probably should've mentioned me before reposting my pic on another thread tho


Sorry. Forgot how to spell your name mid-post.


----------



## Bishop

ESFPs really do have the best eyes. (In my expert non-humble opinion)


----------



## Bishop

johnnyyukon said:


> * *


You know damn well that's not what you normally look like, Wolfman.

Show yourself after not shaving for just one day.


* *


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> I volunteer to hit on you. You're absolutely gorgeous, my dear.


You just think that because you love me. :tongue:


----------



## Scarab

Siouxsie said:


> well now that I'm here already I'll just haunt you all with my old profile pic mwahaha


@ [email protected]


* *




That's a smiley. ö -ö


----------



## Lunaena

INFP, 4w5.

I have noticed NPs tend to have large eyes.


----------



## Catallena

Scarab said:


> @ [email protected]
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a smiley. ö -ö


〜(￣▽￣〜)

(〜￣▽￣)〜


* *




(･ิ∀･ิ)


----------



## Courtalort

Lakin said:


> Here are two pictures of me. The first I took for my social media profiles; the second I took just to show my friends my new haircut. Yes, I'm wearing a Mickey Mouse onesie. Like a mature fucking adult.
> 
> View attachment 267346
> View attachment 267354
> 
> 
> I'd say that my most distinguishing features are my small nose and my squinty eyes. Unlike most, I'd say that I show a lot more emotion through my mouth than I do through my eyes. In fact, I have difficulty 'smiling with my eyes,' as models and performers would put it. I'm always smirking, grinning, frowning, or doing something with my mouth.


From what I have heard...not showing emotion with the eyes is a Fi indicator. 
Fe users will show more emotion and expression all over their face. I smile with my eyes for sure.


----------



## Laylaw

Hi, I'm ISTP. I suck at emotions. Bye.


----------



## Lakin

CourtneyJD said:


> From what I have heard...not showing emotion with the eyes is a Fi indicator.
> Fe users will show more emotion and expression all over their face. I smile with my eyes for sure.


I've never thought about that before, but that actually makes a lot of sense. My INFJ friend has really smiley eyes.


----------



## shameless

View attachment 268002


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Cinnamon83 said:


> View attachment 268002


You look like someone I wouldn't want to fuck with. 

I'm getting some Te from you....


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

This is what I look like when someone tells me to 'smile'.

What type do you think I am?


----------



## Scarab

Siouxsie said:


> 〜(￣▽￣〜)
> 
> (〜￣▽￣)〜
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (･ิ∀･ิ)


(ʘᗩʘ’) *Whispers* Those smileys are awsome~


* *




٩(｡•́‿•̀｡)۶


----------



## Darkbloom

@stultum you remind me of an INTP I know

My avi is me and one photo with more visible eyes is on my profile.Sorry,mobile phone problems XD


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Here is an extreme closeup of my left eye wide open, glasses removed:


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

double post.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

@Living dead very close, I am an ENTP. 

I never get why people take pictures like yours in that way. You could use the mirror to see what you are making a picture of by the reflection of the screen, couldn't you?

(that's not a criticism of you, by the way. Just wondering.)


----------



## Darkbloom

stultum said:


> @Living dead very close, I am an ENTP.
> 
> I never get why people take pictures like yours in that way. You could use the mirror to see what you are making a picture of by the reflection of the screen, couldn't you?


Because I like it this way,all those extended arm photos look a bit goofy to me,it looks weird when you are totally serious on those and I like looking serious.And showing my phone XD

Btw what type do I look like?


----------



## Apolo

Living dead said:


> @stultum you remind me of an INTP I know
> 
> My avi is me and one photo with more visible eyes is on my profile.Sorry,mobile phone problems XD


Hmm, if I had to guess type... I'd say....


* *




The Good lookin type


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Living dead said:


> Because I like it this way,all those extended arm photos look a bit goofy to me,it looks weird when you are totally serious on those and I like looking serious.And showing my phone XD
> 
> Btw what type do I look like?


Hmmm... tastefull makeup, serious expresion, showing off the phone, good looking, but not complicated clothing, not the usual opinion on selfies... Se, Fi Te but no obvious N function...

ESFP? (I am so pulling this out of my ass.)


----------



## Darkbloom

Apolo said:


> Hmm, if I had to guess type... I'd say....
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Good lookin type


Besides the obvious

But still:kitteh:


----------



## Darkbloom

stultum said:


> Hmmm... tastefull makeup, serious expresion, showing off the phone, good looking, but not complicated clothing, not the usual opinion on selfies... Se, Fi Te but no obvious N function...
> 
> ESFP? (I am so pulling this out of my ass.)


Well,I do LOOK ESxP irl too so it's pretty close,but actually I'm an ENFJ,probably.


----------



## Apolo

Living dead said:


> Besides the obvious
> 
> But still:kitteh:


I could not begin to type someone off of appearances alone, because I know little to nothing about a large marjority of the other types.. Too lazy to read up on them all, when they don't apply to me. :wink:


But my detectiving skills tell me... ENFJ! And I would never have guessed your age from your photo!!!


----------



## Darkbloom

> Too lazy to read up on them all, when they don't apply to me.*:wink:


Like a true STP:wink:



> But my detectiving skills tell me... ENFJ! And I would never have guessed your age from your photo!!!


I'll assume that's a good thingroud:


----------



## Apolo

Living dead said:


> Like a true STP:wink:


Hey now!!! You may be right, but.... Well.. you are right... Lol



> I'll assume that's a good thingroud:


Def not a bad thing, your photos just give you a more mature look or edge I suppose.


----------



## Darkbloom

Apolo said:


> Hey now!!! You may be right, but.... Well.. you are right... Lol


ENFJ is nothing more than ISTP in reverse 



> Def not a bad thing, your photos just give you a more mature look or edge I suppose.


Yeah,someone said I look enneagram 8w7 in another threadroud:
I hate young peeps with those "fun" photos:bored:


----------



## Apolo

Living dead said:


> ENFJ is nothing more than ISTP in reverse


I am not sure how that looks in reality lol, as far as personality on a day to day goes... I don't have any friends that are Fs that I know of.... =P


----------



## Darkbloom

Apolo said:


> I am not sure how that looks in reality lol, as far as personality on a day to day goes... I don't have any friends that are Fs that I know of.... =P


We can sometimes hide it well


----------



## Apolo

Living dead said:


> We can sometimes hide it well


Just read up on your type... Got this short list as an example:

Warm and enthusiastic
Empathetic and caring
Strong people skills; relates well to others
Able to think abstractly and understand difficult, complex concepts
*Needs approval from others*
Disorganized
Strong communication skills
Fun and spontaneous
Highly creative


From those I have deduced, that we could be friends!! Except for the bolded... Idk about that one... =/ I don't dole out approval...


----------



## Darkbloom

Apolo said:


> Just read up on your type... Got this short list as an example:
> 
> Warm and enthusiastic
> Empathetic and caring
> Strong people skills; relates well to others
> Able to think abstractly and understand difficult, complex concepts
> *Needs approval from others*
> Disorganized
> Strong communication skills
> Fun and spontaneous
> Highly creative
> 
> 
> From those I have deduced, that we could be friends!! Except for the bolded... Idk about that one... =/ I don't dole out approval...


Interesting,a spontaneous and disorganized J?
Fits in my case though:tongue:

Ah,the inferior Fe
Don't worry though,I don't beg for approval or anything,I just get it:wink:


----------



## Apolo

Living dead said:


> Interesting,a spontaneous and disorganized J?
> Fits in my case though:tongue:
> 
> Ah,the inferior Fe
> Don't worry though,I don't beg for approval or anything,I just get it:wink:


Seems I quoted a dud. This one is more accurate:

Genuinely and warmly interested in people 
• Value people’s feelings 
• Value structure and organization 
• Value harmony, and good at creating it 
• Exceptionally good people skills 
• *Dislike impersonal logic and analysis *
• Strong organizational capabilities 
• Loyal and honest 
• Creative and imaginative 
• Enjoy variety and new challenges 
• Get personal satisfaction from helping others 
• Extremely sensitive to criticism and discord 
• Need approval from others to feel good about themselves 


Out of all of that, I only see one trait clashing... HAHA Bolded.


----------



## SigmaEffectual

Impersonal logic and analysis?!
Logic and analysis is very personal.


----------



## Darkbloom

Apolo said:


> Seems I quoted a dud. This one is more accurate:
> 
> Genuinely and warmly interested in people
> • Value people’s feelings
> • Value structure and organization
> • Value harmony, and good at creating it
> • Exceptionally good people skills
> • *Dislike impersonal logic and analysis *
> • Strong organizational capabilities
> • Loyal and honest
> • Creative and imaginative
> • Enjoy variety and new challenges
> • Get personal satisfaction from helping others
> • Extremely sensitive to criticism and discord
> • Need approval from others to feel good about themselves
> 
> 
> Out of all of that, I only see one trait clashing... HAHA Bolded.


What do I need impersonal logic and analysis for when personal ones are enough?


----------



## Courtalort

Cinnamon83 said:


> View attachment 268002


Te user? You look serious. I never look that serious, no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Darkbloom

SigmaEffectual said:


> Impersonal logic and analysis?!
> Logic and analysis is very personal.


How exactly are they personal if they are impersonal?


----------



## Courtalort

Apolo said:


> I am not sure how that looks in reality lol, as far as personality on a day to day goes... I don't have any friends that are Fs that I know of.... =P


I bet you have friends that are Fi users. 

Those bastards can hide emotion better than a tertiary or inferior Fe user can.

#jealous


----------



## Courtalort

Ok guys, here's what I've gotten out of this so far:

Fi users will not smile with their eyes as much/their faces don't show as much expression. 
Ti/Fe users have confident eyes.
Fe users have warm eyes. 
Te users look more intense. 

What can we add to this?


----------



## Darkbloom

CourtneyJD said:


> I bet you have friends that are Fi users.
> 
> Those bastards can hide emotion better than a tertiary or inferior Fe user can.
> 
> #jealous


Fe's are often more dedicated actors though


----------



## Courtalort

Living dead said:


> Fe's are often more dedicated actors though


Well yes Fe will pretend to be happy to appease others. However, it is still very emotive. 
A Fe user can't hide the fact they are an F nearly as well as a Fi user could.


----------



## SigmaEffectual

Living dead said:


> How exactly are they personal if they are impersonal?


A simple definition of Logic and Reasoning would be relevant and used in every biota, cell, and atom to explain it's condition. 
I don't really know what would be "personal" besides that. Your genes are your genes dude.


Here you go, @CourtneyJD


----------



## Courtalort

SigmaEffectual said:


> A simple definition of Logic and Reasoning would be relevant and used in every biota, cell, and atom to explain it's condition.
> I don't really know what would be "personal" besides that. Your genes are your genes dude.
> 
> 
> Here you go, @CourtneyJD
> View attachment 268298


I've literally never seen a more ISTP looking ISTP in all of ISTP history. :kitteh:


----------



## Apolo

Idk, logic and analysis, to me, are objective and impersonal.


----------



## Darkbloom

CourtneyJD said:


> Well yes Fe will pretend to be happy to appease others. However, it is still very emotive.
> A Fe user can't hide the fact they are an F nearly as well as a Fi user could.


True,Fi users can look T effortlessly without really actively hiding anything,it just IS hidden unlike Fe that from my experience needs to transform feelings into something else,make logic out of it with help of lower Ti.


----------



## SigmaEffectual

Apolo said:


> Idk, logic and analysis, to me, are objective and impersonal.


That's true, but logic and analysis are also used to explain literally everything. What I meant was... If you don't care about Virology, you don't have to study it. If you like Space and String Theory, then you can study that. It's the most personal thing because it defines your life.

Another way to say that is Feelers will say "Doing x won't make me happy", thinkers will say "Doing x is stupid and doesn't make any sense"


----------



## Derse Dreamer

http://oi62.tinypic.com/339owzs.jpg
http://oi60.tinypic.com/2vjr9fo.jpg
excuse my hair, it refuses to behave at any given time x))

p.s i went through a "red-lip" phase lol


----------



## Apolo

CourtneyJD said:


> I've literally never seen a more ISTP looking ISTP in all of ISTP history. :kitteh:















SigmaEffectual said:


> Another way to say that is Feelers will say "Doing x won't make me happy", thinkers will say *"Doing x is stupid and doesn't make any sense"*


That makes sense. I do that daily.


----------



## SigmaEffectual

Apolo said:


> That makes sense. I do that daily.


Self-analysis versus arithmetic analysis. What's the real difference, right? :tongue:


----------



## Catallena

Scarab said:


> (ʘᗩʘ’) *Whispers* Those smileys are awsome~
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ٩(｡•́‿•̀｡)۶










:laughing:


----------



## Scarab

Siouxsie said:


> :laughing:


༼☯Д☯༽ Sho shparkly~!

*Hugsies*


----------



## johnnyyukon

Remcy said:


> Ti eyes seem much more focused than others. Not sure what's causing it.


Overanalyzers, seeking for meaning everywhere. I wish I could turn it off sometimes.


----------



## Kisshoten

Very interesting thread, although I am skeptical.


----------



## cheburashka

i have not posted in one of these threads in a while
im infp


----------



## Raawx

Look at the _second_ spoiler before you look at this first one if you wish to guess my type based on my appearance.


* *




Some of this nonsense was actually spot on:



xNFx, and I dress pretty plainly. Neutrals, and earth tones--nothing at all imposing. And whomever said it was right about why--I don't want to stand out in how I dress. It's nice to just blend in.
xNxP, yeah. I have large eyes as well.






Nonetheless, this is the person I wish I looked like more often.

* *


----------



## Grandeur

Pic

* *
















My Type

* *





ENTJ Type 3w4


----------



## Straystuff

I think I have two different modes

1) Hi I'm 4 years old









2) I kill people for money


----------



## Neuroticon

essiechan said:


> i have not posted in one of these threads in a while
> im infp
> 
> View attachment 271970
> View attachment 271978
> View attachment 271962












Jinkies!


----------



## Antipode

Noir said:


> I am not sure, but I thought I was an ENTJ for some time.


I saw your picture before reading your comment, and I thought ENTJ as well.

---
@Kitfool, 



> I feel like I'm pretty good at this...


Give me a shot.


----------



## Courtalort

Dear human beings of PerC:

Please type others if you know how based on appearance. 

Also, please don't post your type first, or do like some have and add a spoiler, because if someone sees a type and then sees your picture, they can't really type based on appearance alone. 


I have no idea how to type based on appearance, which is why I started the thread. So if anyone is a master at it, please speak now.


----------



## cheburashka

Neuroticon said:


> Jinkies!


next halloween costume decided ty


----------



## SigmaEffectual

CourtneyJD said:


> I have no idea how to type based on appearance, which is why I started the thread. So if anyone is a master at it, please speak now.


Pfff you guessed my type pretty easily. :tongue:


----------



## Courtalort

SigmaEffectual said:


> Pfff you guessed my type pretty easily. :tongue:


Yeah..but bro...you were smoking a cigarette and wearing a leather jacket and scowling. What other type could you have been? :kitteh:


----------



## SigmaEffectual

CourtneyJD said:


> Yeah..but bro...you were smoking a cigarette and wearing a leather jacket and scowling. What other type could you have been? :kitteh:


I wasn't scowling! That's my normal face. :blushed:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Spoiler:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B10Hfu2IMAA1mAs.jpg


----------



## Inertia Junky

"Is there a correlation between the way someone looks and their MBTI type?"

I don't know, but maybe there's a correlation between a person's skull structure and their character.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Probably best that I'm not smiling. That would likely give it away instantly.
Apparently I'm only capable of smirking.


----------



## cinnabun

^ ISTJ 1w1.

Kidding.

ExTP:tongue:.

I'm bored and spamming picture threads, sorry not sorry.


----------



## Turlowe

<< pic


----------



## Marisa

...I guess


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Bassmasterzac said:


> View attachment 269898
> 
> 
> Is this ESTP enough? Mudding, slamming brews, camping, and one wild night.


This might be a bit more ESTP, but maybe it's merely ********.


----------



## NurseCat

Not posting a self photo, but this is what I have to contribute:

Fi-doms: Most likely to dress in a way that is all their own or simply adhere to an alternative style.

Ni-doms: Very likely to catch a case of Resting Bitch Face due to being deep in thought. 

Ne-doms: Will make a lot of goofy, expressive faces. 

Fe-doms: Usually longer hair on women and shorter hair on men. Will smile warmly to make others feel comfortable.

Te-doms: Eyes dart in every direction when in deep thought, more likely to wear clothing for function, not style. 

Ti-doms: Eyes will focus on one place when in deep thought, similar style of dress to a Ti-dom but more formal. 

Se-doms: Physically fit, females may wear more makeup than other types. 

Si-doms: Eyes focus upward when in deep thought, do not own a massive amount of clothes even if rich. Take a long, long time when shopping for clothing and only buy something if they love it.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

stargazing grasshopper said:


> This might be a bit more ESTP, but maybe it's merely ********.


Mos def both! lol


----------

